# I have no feelings...



## Musicmuse (Aug 12, 2009)

My husband and I have been married for 12 years and I have no feelings for him. Finances are good and sex is good but I don't have loving feelings toward him. I think it is because he treats me more as an employee than a wife. I feel resentful at times but I mainly just feel lonely. I want to tell him that I need something more from him or that I am just unhappy but I know that will bring me more stress. Any thoughts?


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

If you don't tell him what you want/need, he can't possibly make any changes. Yes, it might bring more stress if you open up this dialog with him, but if you don't, things will remain as they are. Sounds like some open communication is needed. Take it slow, don't dump it all out in one sitting.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Stress now or big time stress later (divorce). Bring it out in the open, in a loving way.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

You can stop being his employee and tell him you aren't his employee, stop doing the things that make you feel you are. Your making those changes should change the relationship and maybe your feelings for him will return.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

This is the same as my wife. Hold it in and say nothing until you explode and then a whole rash comes out. Talk to him. Make a list at what is bothering you. Go to a MC and see if you guys can get on same page. I know its rough..


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Musicmuse said:


> My husband and I have been married for 12 years and I have no feelings for him. Finances are good and sex is good but I don't have loving feelings toward him. I think it is because he treats me more as an employee than a wife. I feel resentful at times but I mainly just feel lonely. I want to tell him that I need something more from him or that I am just unhappy but I know that will bring me more stress. Any thoughts?


You can always move out and divorce. Start your life as you want it to be.


----------

